# shockwave-flash



## agerardi (Jan 16, 2009)

I read where adobe flashplayer plugin for firefox is not support for Freebsd 7.1. Blaaaa....anyway I tried the port flashplayer...and it compiled ok....but firefox doesn't see it. And probably not the right version required.  Is there a port hack to have flashplayer (at least version 8) that will work with firefox.    Going to bed .

Tks

Al


----------



## morbit (Jan 16, 2009)

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

Use search.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey..........tks for the info....was trying another method....but no luck. Will try your recommendation tomorrow morning  and will let you know...

Tks
Al:e


----------



## agerardi (Jan 16, 2009)

I followed the install instructions and ran into a major problem at this point:

Step 2: Update ports and install all the needed software

You will now need to install the following ports and their dependencies:

cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean

the linux-flashplugin 9 is no longer available for access or download.

Appreciate the assistance anyway....
We tried

Al


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> I followed the install instructions and ran into a major problem at this point:
> 
> Step 2: Update ports and install all the needed software
> 
> ...



As I red somewhere before you should downlod the file from Adobe site by yourself. Search a little the threads...


----------



## agerardi (Jan 16, 2009)

I already tried that....its not supported. I tried searching for the linux version....and couldn't find it.........I will try something else.

Al


----------



## BSDKaffee (Jan 17, 2009)

IMO, Wine with the Windows version of Firefox is the best way to go for Flash support right now.  It is pretty stable and it is easy to update.  I have have Wine 1.1.12/Firefox 3.0.5/Flash 10 installed. I set Wine to run in Windows XP mode.


----------



## ale (Jan 17, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> the linux-flashplugin 9 is no longer available for access or download.


Maybe updating the ports tree could help.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 17, 2009)

BSDKaffee said:
			
		

> IMO, Wine with the Windows version of Firefox is the best way to go for Flash support right now.  It is pretty stable and it is easy to update.  I have have Wine 1.1.12/Firefox 3.0.5/Flash 10 installed. I set Wine to run in Windows XP mode.



Took your advice and it works. Thank You.   
The sound is a little goofy...but will play with that....

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 17, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> Took your advice and it works. Thank You.
> The sound is a little goofy...but will play with that....
> 
> Al



One question!  I couldn't find where to set wine up for windows xp. I"m using kde....and wine is not on the menu. did the kappfinder....and it still didn't show up...so how do I set wine up to emulate windowsxp?

Tks

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 17, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> One question!  I couldn't find where to set wine up for windows xp. I"m using kde....and wine is not on the menu. did the kappfinder....and it still didn't show up...so how do I set wine up to emulate windowsxp?
> 
> Tks
> 
> Al



For some reason I don't have winecfg.....which I think I should have....am I correct?

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 17, 2009)

agerardi said:
			
		

> For some reason I don't have winecfg.....which I think I should have....am I correct?
> 
> Al



Must be getting late....I updated my database...and finally found it.

Thank You

Al


----------



## morbit (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/ 
was pulled due to http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1060 ongoing effort?

Wine + Windows Flash is too CPU intensive on older systems imho.


----------



## agerardi (Jan 17, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> Maybe ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/
> was pulled due to http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1060 ongoing effort?
> 
> Wine + Windows Flash is too CPU intensive on older systems imho.



Yes I did notice that....very intensive. 

Al


----------



## agerardi (Jan 18, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Maybe updating the ports tree could help.


You were right....updated my ports and was able to get the flashplayer installed and working great....
Thank you for your insight

Al


----------



## ale (Jan 18, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

